# Can the oil pump be changed without taking the sump off?



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Standard oil pump - RB26...


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I read it, but controlled myself


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

No it can't.


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Well I thought it was a valid question. I've just rebuilt my engine but need to pull off the oil pump. 

As far as I can see if the 4 sump bolts to the pump were removed and the bolts holding the pump to the block, I thought it might just slide off over the crank end....?

I assume from your comment that's a no then....


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I read it, but controlled myself


PMSL :chuckle:

Anyways...
Yes, it has been done with the engine in the car and the sump lowered down but not completely removed. No, you don't want to do it. Take the engine out, pull off the sump, swap the oil pump, replace the sump, and save yourself at least a day's worth of labor and a LOT of misery and grief.


----------



## Ant GTR (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## tyndago (Oct 24, 2002)

You can't do it without lowering the sump as the relief valve fouls on the sump. Now if you get all creative and try and just lower the sump, it comes into contact with the front subframe.

Take the front subframe off and the engine comes with it. Support the engine, and try and just drop the subframe, then the engine slips as you are trying to put the sump back on, and your life flashes in front of your eyes as 500 lbs of engine and transmission drop down a couple of inches.

Pull the engine out, You really want to have a look at the bearings if you are doing the pump anyway. 

RB Motorsports: RB26DETT Engine Removal


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

LMAO
If you could get Paul Daniels to give you hand I am sure it would be possible :chuckle:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

Ant GTR said:


> Standard oil pump - RB26...


LOL.. I wanted to say that it's possible with a uprated oil pump 

But no sweat, don't take any comments seriously we're just having a good wind-up.


----------

